# Ik ging naar de winkel + verb?



## UK2NL

How do I make this sentance totally correct?

I went to the shop for beer/to buy beer.
Ik ging naar de winkel voor bier?
Ik ging naar de winkel bier te kopen?

Ik ging naar de winkel bier kopen - seems like there is something missing?

Thanks


----------



## Pays-Bas

Almost correct 

Ik ging naar de winkel voor bier 

or:

Ik ging naar de winkel *om *bier te kopen


----------



## Grytolle

"om" might be possible too, not sure.. I remember this dialectal lyric though
"Maar als ge wilt, dan gaan ik elke zondag om pistolés"


----------



## Joannes

(I'm in a West-Flemish mood : in the local dialect people don't use the construction *om iet gaan* but rather *achter etwa ghaan*. In both dialects, you can also say that someone *is om/achter pistolés*.)


----------



## Grytolle

(which are the both dialects? )


----------



## Joannes

The two we mentioned, Brabantic and West-Flemish.


----------



## Grytolle

Aha! Doesn't it feel weird to call dialect groups dialects though?


----------



## Joannes

Yeah, ok, regiolects then. But as you know true dialects are dying out so maybe in the future there will be no reason at all to distinguish between regiolects and dialects.


----------



## Grytolle

True  I mostly use the safe card "variety"


----------

